# Durch die hohe Provence nach Menton



## Fubbes (7. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier werde ich meine diesjährige Tour durch die Provence ausbreiten. Der Bericht ist nicht ganz Live, aber so lange ist es ja auch noch nicht her. Bericht auf meiner Seite folgt dann irgendwann im Nachgang.

Die Planung lief dieses Jahr zweigleisig. Eine fertige Provence-Route lag zwar in der Schublade, trotzdem beschäftigte ich mich durch Anregungen aus dem Forum auch mit dem Gedanken einer Tour aus dem Wallis ins Vorderrheintal oder zum Lago Maggiore. Die Provence war aber von Anfang an mein Favorit. Es ist bereits 3 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal dort war, und ich wollte eigentlich nicht schon wieder ins Hochalpine.

Als Mitfahrer hatte ich meinen Kumpel dabei, der vor zwei Jahren leider das Krankenhaus von Aosta besucht hatte. Also ein neuer Versuch zusammen das geplante Ziel zu erreichen.

Einziger Haken an der Sache: wir haben uns auf Anfang Juli festgelegt. Bereits im Juni hatte ich mich in der Provence wie in der finnischen Sauna gefühlt.
Also Fehlplanung. Aber da müssen wir nun durch. Regen ist dafür wohl keiner zu erwarten. Da können wenigstens ein paar Sachen aus dem Rucksack zu Hause bleiben.

Die Strecke startete wieder in der Nähe von Gap (wegen Mietwagenstation), aber etwas westlicher als beim letzten Mal.
Sie kreuzte meine alte Route bei Tartonne und Thorame Basse, um dann etwas nördlicher, ganz dicht entlang am Mercantour Nationalpark, bis Menton ans Meer zu führen. Einen Steinwurf entfernt von der Italienischen Grenze.
Ideengeber waren dieses Mal die Ubaye-Provence-Tour von @p100473 für den ersten Teil durch die Terres Noires bis zum Col des Champs und Teile des Solix von @stuntzi für den Abschluss bis Menton. Auch bei utagawavtt sind Teile der Strecke zu finden.
Wie wir dann wirklich gefahren sind, sieht man ja dann hier in Kürze.
Wer spicken möchte: Track

Die Begeisterung für die Provence ist bei mir immer noch ungebrochen. Mit den zwei Touren dort habe ich aber landschaftlich ziemlich viel abgedeckt.

Die Übernachtungen waren tatsächlich alle im Vorfeld bereits reserviert. Das ist in Zeiten von Booking.com zwar unkompliziert, birgt aber auch das Risiko, auf Stornierungskosten sitzen zu bleiben. Die hohe Provence bietet allerdings nicht viele Möglichkeiten, und es wäre schlecht, irgendwo keinen Platz zu bekommen. Die Sorge war natürlich absolut unbegründet. Es war nicht viel los.


----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2022)

Mit einem Start direkt in Gap wären wir in 7 Tagen nicht durch gekommen. Deshalb sollte es in Seyne les Alpes los gehen.
Da mir die Unterkünfte dort nicht besonders zugesagt hatten, wurde der Start kurzerhand nach Selonnet verlegt. Bereits die letzten Kilometer der Anfahrt sind spektakulär. Durch die Schlucht der la Blanche geht es mit dem Auto ganz schmal an der Felswand entlang. Zum Glück kam auf diesem Stück kein Gegenverkehr.

Nach etwa 10h Autofahrt haben wir dann das Relais de La Forge in Selonnet erreicht. Dort stoßen wir mitten in ein Motocrossevent. Und es herrscht ziemlich Trubel, Krach und Gestank in dem kleinen Weiler. Doch bald kehrt Ruhe ein.

_Selonnet, Relais de la Forge_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (8. August 2022)

Da schaue ich gerne mit und bin gespannt.


----------



## baraber (8. August 2022)

Jawoll !!
Los geht's !!
Freue mich auf den Bericht !!


----------



## maxs87 (8. August 2022)

Jetzt schon einmal DANKE für deinen spannenden Bericht!!!


----------



## der Trixxer (8. August 2022)

Da lese ich gerne mit, bin zwar eher der Kringel und Lift Fan. Aber da ich vor 2 Jahren in Briancon (18Tage), letztes Jahr im Ubaye Tal (18 Tage) und heuer am Ausgang der Verdon Schlucht (12 Tage) war, kenne ich mich da unten auch ganz gut aus. Früher, vor 30 Jahren, war ich auch oft zum Klettern mit dem Campingbus in der Provence und Haute Provence.


----------



## backinblack76 (8. August 2022)

In die Ecke fahre ich in 3Wochen, dabei


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2022)

*Sonntag, 3. Juli 2022
Tag 1: Terres Noires*
Selonnet - Verdaches - La Javie - Draix - Digne les Bains
_Start: 09:00 Uhr - Stop: 17:00 Uhr - Kilometer: 57 km - Höhenmeter: +1400 hm / -1775 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1410 m - Schnitt: 10,6 km/h - Fahrzeit: 5:15 h_

Erste Erfahrung der letzten Nacht: ein französisches Doppelbett mit gemeinsamer Decke ist prima zum Kuscheln. Ich habe trotzdem gut geschlafen.
Morgens ist schon wieder Remmidemmi. Nach einem Kilometer haben wir den Lärm hinter uns und die Tour kann los gehen.






Seyne les Alpes (1150 m) lassen wir links liegen und sind schon bald auf dem ersten namenlosen Pass (1410 m). Die provenzalischen Berge sind so weit im Westen noch nicht besonders hoch.

An diesem Wegweiser führt der Weg nach rechts über die Wiese und wird bald zum ersten kleinen netten Trail.






Die Temperaturen sind auf jeden Fall bereits jenseits der von Ärtzen empfohlenen Werte für sportliche Betätigung. Da hilft nur ein Tauchgang. Schön, dass der Brunnen in Verdaches (1130 m) trotz der ausdauernden Trockenheit wenigstens Wasser hat.


----------



## maxs87 (8. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 3. Juli 2022
> Tag 1: Terres Noires*
> Selonnet - Verdaches - La Javie - Draix - Digne les Bains
> _Start: 09:00 Uhr - Stop: 17:00 Uhr - Kilometer: 57 km - Höhenmeter: +1400 hm / -1775 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1410 m - Schnitt: 10,6 km/h - Fahrzeit: 5:15 h_
> ...


Ein Blumenrucksack - sehr schön und recht natürlich.


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Ein Blumenrucksack - sehr schön und recht natürlich.


Hehe. Habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Jaja, mein Kumpel hat so seine Qualitäten:


----------



## maxs87 (8. August 2022)

Und jetzt mit Heiligenschein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2022)

Wir waren unterwegs im Auftrag des Herrn.


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2022)

Dann ein Moment zum innehalten. Ein Blick auf den Berg Le Pinet und die Absturzstelle des
Germanwings-Flugs 9525.






Diesen Schildern folgen wir fast den ganzen Tag. Hügelig geht es rauf und runter.






Nette Wege hat es hier ...






... und die ersten Ausläufer der Terres Noires erreichen uns.






Coole Landschaft. Toller Weg.






Es wird immer spaciger, dabei sind wir noch lange nicht im Kerngebiet der Terres Noires.






Trockene Zeiten für die Natur. Und letztlich auch für die Menschheit.






In La Javie (800 m) ist dann Mittagspause. Die netten Bewohner haben sogar einen Sonnenschirm aufgestellt.






Auf dem Weg nach Draix wird das Gelände noch intensiver. Als ob jemand graue Holzhackschnitzel ausgeschüttet hätte.






Dann sind wir in Draix (860 m). Dieser Brunnen hat mir bereits vor drei Jahren große Dienste erwiesen, als ich das erste Mal in der Gegend war und fast dem Hitzetod erlegen bin. Die damalige Auffahrt zum Col de la Cine war das heißeste, was ich bis dahin erlebt hatte.
Heute geht es in der anderen Richtung durch die Terres Noires nach Digne les Bains.






Blick zurück nach Draix.






Hinter Archail beginnen die Terres Noires dann so richtig. Die Orientierung ist nicht ganz leicht, aber nette Menschen haben Steinchen ausgelegt. Den Rest besorgt der GPS-Track.
















Leider bewegen wir uns häufig aufwärts und Schieben die schwarzen Hügel hinauf, statt sie runter zu surfen. Der Optik tut das aber keinen Abbruch.

Zum Abschluss des Tages geht es noch mal 100m über Trail hinauf zum nächsten namenlosen Hügel, wo wir bereits Digne les Bains in der Ferne sehen können. Die Abfahrt ist dann abschnittsweise von der knackigeren Sorte, jedenfalls wenn man auf den Rest des Tages zurückblickt.    






Ein Wahnsinnsauftakt! Die Etappe bietet wesentlich mehr, als es auf dem Papier aussieht. Die Landschaft, die vielen kurzen Trailabfahrten, die kleinen Dörfchen, ein wirklich toller Start. Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung.

Nach den letzten Kilometern spuckt uns die Straße in Dinge les Bains (600 m) aus, wo wir noch etwas Zeit tot schlagen müssen, bis wir im Hotel de Provence einchecken können. Das nächste französische Bett begrüßt uns schon freundlich.


----------



## p100473 (8. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ein Wahnsinnsauftakt! Die Etappe bietet wesentlich mehr, als es auf dem Papier aussieht. Die Landschaft, die vielen kurzen Trailabfahrten, die kleinen Dörfchen, ein wirklich toller Start. Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung.


Ich habe es dir ja gesagt, dass dies ein total geiler TT ist. Es müssen nicht immer 2.000 hm (oder mehr) sein....Und vor allem: es scheint sich kein Mensch fahrenderweise hierher zu verirren- zumindest nicht in dieser Jahreszeit! Und trotzdem: alles bestens beschildert, unglaublich!


----------



## maxs87 (8. August 2022)

TT? Trans...?


----------



## p100473 (9. August 2022)

TT= Tourentag.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ich habe es dir ja gesagt, dass dies ein total geiler TT ist. Es müssen nicht immer 2.000 hm (oder mehr) sein....Und vor allem: es scheint sich kein Mensch fahrenderweise hierher zu verirren- zumindest nicht in dieser Jahreszeit! Und trotzdem: alles bestens beschildert, unglaublich!


Ja, vielen Dank für das "Drängen" zu diesem Anfang.

Ich mag es sowieso am liebsten, wenn man nicht direkt mit der Tür ins Haus fällt und so eine Mehrtagestour langsam startet. So kann man sich heranarbeiten, optisch, körperlich, geistig. Das macht eine Tour runder, als direkt mit einem 3.000 er zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anf (9. August 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> TT= Tourentag.


Oh Mann, man kann aber auch alles ak (aka abkürzen). 😉


----------



## McNulty (9. August 2022)

Danke für den Bericht. Hört sich sehr interessant an. Ich such noch eine schöne Trail-Tour für Frühjahr oder Herbst. Ist deine Route auch eBike-geeignet, bzw. wenn man Hügelchen immer wieder raufschiebt, wäre doch ein wenig Support nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. Hört sich sehr interessant an. Ich such noch eine schöne Trail-Tour für Frühjahr oder Herbst. Ist deine Route auch eBike-geeignet?


Wir haben in den 7 Tagen insgesamt max. 15 Min das Bike getragen. Vielleicht auch weniger. Ich versuche an den entsprechenden Stellen darauf hinzuweisen. Du kannst ja dann selbst entscheiden, ob es auch mit Stoßen geht, oder ob du eine andere Strecke nimmst. 
Geschoben habe ich aber häufiger. Das Moped sollte also eine Schiebehilfe haben, sonst wird es echt mühselig.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

Hier die beiden Provence-Touren mal nebeneinander:





						alpen-biken: Kartenansicht
					






					alpen-biken.de


----------



## maxs87 (9. August 2022)

Kannste schon abschätzen, welche der beiden Provencetouren den Vorzug geben würdest oder sind beide gleich schön?
Bin gespannt wie das mit eurer Rückreise ablief..


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

Die erste (südlichere) Strecke war ... wie soll ich sagen ... provenzalischer. Mehr Seen, mehr Winzigdörfchen, aber auch nicht so hoch (abgesehen vom Parpaillon).
Dieses Jahr war es alpiner. Keine Seen. Aber auch nette Dörfchen. Mehr Trails. Hatte etwas mehr von Alpentour. War vielleicht etwas runder insgesamt. 
Schwer, ein Urteil zu fällen, wenn noch alles so präsent ist. Das ist etwas unfair. Aber im Moment gebe ich der zweiten Tour klar den Vorzug.

Die Rückreise lief beide Male gleich ab. Das Abholen des Mietwagens am Bahnhof von Nizza ist allerdings erheblich einfacher und übersichtlicher, als am Flughafen. Preis für die 2h Fahrt: ca. 300 €. Details am Ende meines Berichts. Denn die Rückgabe in Gap ist am Wochenende alles andere als einfach.


----------



## maxs87 (9. August 2022)

Dieses Jahr mit Ziel Menton habt ihr den Mietwagen auch in Nizza geholt? Teuer, aber wird wohl die einzige Option bleiben..


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

*Montag, 04. Juli 2022
Tag 2: Langer Tag*
Pas de la Faye - Tartonne - Col du Défens - Col de Séoune - Thorame - Colle Saint Michel Start: 09:00 Uhr - _Stop: 17:00 Uhr - Kilometer: 62 km - Höhenmeter: +2100 hm / -1325 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1690 m - Schnitt: 10,1 km/h - Fahrzeit: 6:05 h_

Dieses Mal habe ich nicht gut geschlafen, trotz Kuschelns. Digne liegt nur auf 600 Metern, entsprechend warm war die Nacht. Fenster auf hat auch nicht funktioniert, dann war es von draußen zu laut. Doofe Mopeds (ich meine jetzt nicht die EBikes). Das Hotel an sich ist aber absolut in Ordnung.

Dinge liegt schon fast außerhalb der Berge, jedenfalls ziemlich am Westrand der Alpen. Deshalb schlägt die Tour heute einen scharfen Haken nach Osten.
Wir laden am Supermarkt noch die Taschen voll und beginnen mit dem 1.000 Meter Anstieg auf den gewaltigen Felsriegel Barre des Dourbes, der sich östlich von Digne erstreckt. Man kann nicht erkennen, wo es konkret über die fast senkrechte Wand hoch gehen soll. Das Ziel ist jedenfalls der Pas de la Faye.

Bis Dourbes verläuft ein bequemes und bereits gut temperiertes Sträßchen. Dann folgt ein Stück Piste bis der Weg schlußendlich in einen teilweise fahrbaren Trail übergeht. Wasser gibt es leider auf dem ganzen Weg keines.

Der Trail schmiegt sich förmlich an die Felswand. Bald heißt es Schieben ...






... und kurzzeitig auch mal Tragen über eine kleine Stufe.






Blick zurück nach Digne.






Etwas ausgesetzt, aber sonst kein Problem.






Pas de la Faye (1690 m) erreicht.






Angenehme Temperaturen hat es hier oben. Genau das Richtige für eine Frühstückspause.
Und rundum großartiges 360° Panorama. Im Westen Digne, im Osten Tartonne und fast das komplette Nachmittagsprogramm. Ich schwelge etwas in Erinnerungen, da ich diese Ecke ja schon kenne.

Auf die Abfahrt bin ich gespannt, wurde die doch von einigen hier so hoch gelobt: "Bremse auf und rollen lassen".
Es ist vielleicht nicht der Holy Trail der Tour, aber eigentlich schon geil. Mit ganz wenig Gefälle zieht sich der
der Pfad in der tollen Landschaft mit ein paar sehr ausladenden Kehren eine Ewigkeit den Kamm herunter.






Auf dieser Seite ist das Gelände richtig zahm, im Vergleich zur Felswand beim Aufstieg.






Man verliert nur langsam an Höhe und es dauert ziemlich lange bis der Talgrund und dann Tartonne (940 m) erreicht ist.
So richtig genießen kann ich es leider nicht, weil ich mir ein paar Gedanken mache, ob das noch funktioniert mit dem ausstehenden Resttagesprogramms.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

Die Darstellung der Bilder hier im Forum ist ja grottig. Aber ich mache erst mal weiter im Text ...


----------



## maxs87 (9. August 2022)

Wie meinst du das mit den Bildern? Bei mir gehts gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (9. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Pas de la Faye (1690 m) erreicht.


Für diese Höhenlage doch auch ein geiler Übergang....? 
Oder bist du schon mal drüber?


----------



## p100473 (9. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Darstellung der Bilder hier im Forum ist ja grottig.


anders gehen sie halt nicht rein. Ist halt kein "Foto Forum".....


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit den Bildern? Bei mir gehts gut..


Zwei Probleme: 

Die Bilder werden vom Forum skaliert. Allerdings nicht auf die Größe, mit der sie dann dargestellt werden. Der Browser skaliert dann noch mal. Die Qualität bleibt auf der Strecke. Jedenfalls verhält es sich so am PC.
Hochformat tut's auch nicht.
Wenn man auf die Bilder drauf klickt, kommen sie jedenfalls in der Größe, die ich vorgesehen habe. Dann sieht es auch gut aus.

Ich glaube Stuntzi hat seine Bilder einen Tick kleiner. Kann sein, dass dann die Skaliererei ausbleibt.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Für diese Höhenlage doch auch ein geiler Übergang....?
> Oder bist du schon mal drüber?


Meine Provencetouren sind ja nun ein offenes Buch. Ich war nur am Archail.
Am Pas de la Faye bekommt man auf jeden Fall was geboten, da hast du recht.
Starke Höhenangst sollte man aber besser nicht haben.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

Nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause und mit frischem Wasser führt uns die nächste kleine Straße 300 hm hinauf zum Col de Défens (1230 m), wo wir den ausgeschilderten Weg der VTT Alpes Hautes Provence kurz verlassen, um die Straße auf der andern Seite wieder runter zu rollen nach Les Iscles (1150). Wieder ist das Wasser alle und kein Brunnen in Sicht.
Aber die Sonne hat sich mittlerweile hinter fetten schwarzen Wolken verzogen und die Temperaturen sind direkt ganz angenehm.

Wir treffen wieder auf den Track und stoßen unsere Räder auf einem völlig zerstörten Weg zum Col de Séoune (1387 m) hinauf. Ziemlich spaßfrei und mit Blitz und Donner im Rücken wird's auch nicht besser. Für Nachfahrer: am besten doch versuchen, ab dem Col du Défens irgendwie in der Höhe zu bleiben und
von dort zum Séoune zu queren.

Trotzdem haben wir Glück. Wir stehen am Séoune irgendwie im Auge des Sturms. Das Gewitter wütet zwar irgendwo in unmittelbarer Nähe, aber es bleibt fast trocken. 







Der Beginn der Abfahrt ist wie der Aufstieg auch eher spaßfrei. Supersteil geht es auf rutschigem Untergrund hinunter. Leider wickelt sich mein Mitfahrer dabei um sein Rad und zieht sich doch ein paar schmerzhafte Schrammen zu. Da war ein Sturz am Vortag unproblematischer.

Auf halber Höhe kann man den Quatsch hinter sich lassen und noch mal ein Stück auf einem Höhenweg queren, bevor ein toller Trail hinunter bis auf auf den Talgrund bei La Batie (1040 m) führt. Ein Zufallstreffer bei meinem letzten Besuch hier.
So ganz toll war's diesmal leider nicht, denn durch die nun vorhandene Bodennässe sind die Wurzeln sehr unangenehm. 

Zu allem Überfluss ist der Brunnen in La Batie ausgeschaltet. Aber im nächsten kleine Nest findet sich endlich Wasser. Dort können wir auch Dirks Wunden ausspülen.

Mittlerweile habe ich wieder ein gutes Gefühl, was das Erreichen des Tagesziels angeht. Da wäre sogar eine Pause möglich. Leider ist die einzige Bar in Thorame Basse geschlossen, so dass der Brunnen reichen muss. Die Sonne ist jedenfalls wieder da, und mit ihr die gewohnten hohen Temperaturen. 






Über die Straße erreichen wir Thorame Haute und den Verdon (1070 m). Wie schön, dass man auf der anderen Talseite auch schon gut den weiteren Weg sehen kann.






Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich mein Pulver mittlerweile verschossen habe. Der Einfluss der Hitze
ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Der Körper braucht bald mehr Energie, um den Schweiß aus den Poren zu pumpen, als Höhenmeter zu fressen. 

Die restlichen Meter zum Colle Saint Michel (1430 m) kurbele ich jedenfalls im absoluten Notbetrieb hinauf. Leichtes Frösteln zeigt mir, dass der Körper am Ende ist. Aber auch der erste Gang bringt einen vorwärts.

Nach der Ankunft an unserer Gîte und einem großen Panaché geht es mir schnell wieder besser. 
Nur drei weitere Gäste verbringen mit uns die Nacht. Das verspricht eine ruhige Nacht. Natürlich steht in unserm Zimmer das nächste winziges Bett. Anders könnte ich vermutlich auch gar nicht mehr einschlafen.






Trotz den Konditionsproblemen am Tagesende wieder eine sehr schöne Etappe mit zwei Trails. Einer sehr lang, der andere kurz. 
Am schönsten waren heute aber auch die kleinen Sträßchen und die kleinen Provence-Dörfchen. Die sind so richtig entspannend.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2022)

Ich kann hier noch die Höhenprofile der beiden Tage nachreichen. Die habe ich glatt vergessen.

Selonnet - Digne les Bains






Digne les Bains - Colle Saint Michel


----------



## McNulty (10. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Dort können wir auch Dirks Wunden ausspülen


Aua....

Ich finde, dein Mitfahrer fällt oft vom Rad


----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> 🙂Aua....
> 
> Ich finde, dein Mitfahrer fällt oft vom Rad


Hier soll ja nix geschönt werden, aber auch er lernt dazu. 
Wir haben keinen Hubschrauber gebraucht und es war dann tatsächlich sein letzter Sturz.
Er hat auch direkt nach der Tour gefragt, was wir nächstes Jahr machen 🙂

Der Col de Séoune ist wirklich der letzte Scheiß. Wenn's den kleinen Trail runter nicht gäbe, hätte ich mir den gespart und das Sträßchen außenrum genommen. Ich fand den beim letzten Mal schon blöd.


----------



## McNulty (10. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Er hat auch direkt nach der Tour gefragt, was wir nächstes Jahr machen


...und du hast zurückgefragt, welche Fahrtechniktrainins bis zur nächsten Tour auf dem Programm steht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> ...und du hast zurückgefragt, welche Fahrtechniktrainins bis zur nächsten Tour auf dem Programm steht ?


Bloß nicht. Zwei Wochen nach seinem letzten Fahrtechniktraining lag er im Krankenhaus von Aosta.
Eigentlich hätte man das Geld dafür zurückverlangen sollen 😉


----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2022)

*Dienstag, 05. Juli 2022
Tag 3: Königsetappe und Trailorgie*
Peyresq - Baisse de Detroit - Lac Lignin - Col de Champs - Entraunes
_Start: 08:30 Uhr - Stop: 17:45 Uhr - Kilometer: 46 km - Höhenmeter: +1575 hm / -1825 hm - Maximale Höhe: 2472 m - Schnitt: 7,2 km/h - Fahrzeit: 6:20 h_

Der lange Tag von gestern ist gut verdaut. Wir können heute also entspannt den höchsten Punkt der Tour ansteuern. Das Traumwetter passt da natürlich besonders gut. Und in der Höhe sind die Temperaturen auch gut auszuhalten.

Wir verlassen die nette Gîte ...






... und queren hinüber nach Peyresq (1520 m).






Dort beginnt der lange Aufstieg und zeigt gleich mal Zähne. Wir befinden uns also direkt neben den Rädern. Dann kann ja zäh werden.

Die anfängliche Sorge ist aber unbegründet. Bald wird der Trail fahrbar ...






... und führt uns durch einen richtig tollen Märchenwald.






Dann erreichen wir das Hochplateau Le Plan du Rieu (2050 m) und können auch bereits das Ziel sehen. Die Baisse de Detroit (2472 m). Im Bild genau in der Mitte.






Nachdem das Plateau überwunden ist, stärken wir uns erst mal für den Restanstieg. Wasser gibt es nur aus dem Bach.






Der Rest ist dann zum großen Teil zu Schieben. Über schwarz-graue Erden ...






... und Geröllhalden.






Dann ein unerwarteter Stop. Dirks Sommerschühchen sind dem Einsatz nicht gewachsen. An einem Schuh ist die Sohle neben dem Cleat weggebrochen.
Wir binden einen Kabelbinder drum und umwickeln das Ganze mit Panzertape. Hält erst mal.
Zum Glück sind es nur noch wenige Meter bis zur Baisse de Detroit (2472 m) und das Dach der Tour ist erreicht. 






Ziemlich alpin für die Provence. Der kurze Abfahrtstrail ist auch eher alpin, aber einfach.











Wir rollen noch bis zu den Lacs Lignin (2280 m) und schalten um auf Badeurlaub.






Allzu lecker ist der See leider nicht. Viel Bewuchs im Wasser. Dirk scheint es nicht zu stören. Ich beschränke mich aufs fotografieren.






Zum Glück haben wir uns morgens in der Gîte Lunchpakete machen lassen, sonst wäre es ein hungriger Tag geworden.






Wir sind zwar nicht die Einzigen an den schönen Seen - ein paar E-Biker und Wanderer sind das andere Tal herauf gekommen - aber in dem weitläufigen Gelände kommt kein Gedränge auf.


----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2022)

Man könnte vermutlich auch gut nach Süden abfahren, unser Weg führt allerdings in das Tal nach Norden. Die Route geht auf Trail weiter ...






... um dann unvermittelt nach rechts in einen erneuten Aufstieg zu münden. Der kommt etwas überraschend, ist aber nur kurz.
Bald ist der Trail wieder prima fahrbar. Es geht entlang der Höhenlinien und toppt mit seiner Länge ziemlich viel, was ich bisher gemacht habe.

Hier der Blick zurück wo wir her gekommen sind. Ganz hinten rechts waren die Lac Lignin. 






Der Trail geht weiter ...






... weit unten sieht man Colmars am jungen Verdon. 






Irgendann, nach einer kurzen steilen Abfahrt, stehen wir doch unvermeidbar an der Passstraße von Colmars auf den Col de Champs (2090).
Da müssen wir noch drüber. Die Übernachtung ist erst im nächsten Tal an der Var. 

Es sind zwar nur 250 hm bis oben, aber so richtiges Feuer in den Waden ist auch heute nicht mehr.
Die Landschaft bei der Auffahrt ist allerdings wieder mal mehr als beeindruckend.











Am Col de Champs hat's etwas Trubel und wir biegen schnell von der Straße ab auf den nächsten Trail.
Ab jetzt folgen wir nicht mehr der Route von @p100473, sondern @stuntzi.






800 hm müssen wir noch runter bis Entraunes an der jungen Var. Der Trail ist der knackigste, den wir bis jetzt unter die Stollen bekommen.
Wenn stuntzi von einem Trail schwärmt, kann man schon damit rechnen, dass es nicht Kinderwagentauglich ist und auch ein paar S3 Stellen kommen können.
Zum Ende des Tages muss das eigentlich nicht mehr sein. Aber alles in allem ist's gerade noch verträglich.

Dennoch sind wir froh, als wir den Talgrund fast erreicht haben. 






Der Rest ist dann eher einfach.






Das kleine Dörfchen Entraunes (1260 m) ist bereits in Sicht.






Auch beim Essen wird etwas geboten. Der Wirt hätte auch Komiker werden können, das Anpreisen der Gerichte auf der Karte ist jedenfalls äußerst unterhaltsam, und es schmeckt dann auch noch gut.






Das Fazit zum heutigen Tag: Wahnsinn! Trail Overkill. 
Ich fand's tatsächlich fast zu viel, haben wir doch jeden Höhenmeter auf Trail vernichtet. Dazu dann die tolle Landschaft. Besser geht nicht.
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen. Der kaputte Schuh. In Valberg könnte es morgen Abend Ersatz geben. Bis dahin wickeln wir noch mal neues Klebeband drum und versuchen Schiebestücke zu vermeiden.

Höhenprofil Tag 3


----------



## p100473 (10. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Dann ein unerwarteter Stop. Dirks Sommerschühchen sind dem Einsatz nicht gewachsen. An einem Schuh ist die Sohle neben dem Cleat weggebrochen.


Ich sage es euch doch immer: ihr könnt doch nicht mit "Partieschuhen" auf eine Alpentour! Für 100-150 Eu kriegst du doch schon ordentliche Treter. Ist ja nicht mehr so wie früher, als du bei "Antonio Rada" 300 Eu hinlegen musstest....
Würde mich nerven. In so Schühchen hast du doch beim Laufen keiner


Fubbes schrieb:


> Ab jetzt folgen wir nicht mehr der Route von @p100473, sondern @stuntzi.



Super, dass dir Lac de Lignin gefallen hat. Würde ich auch noch öfters fahren.
Bin auf den Weiterweg gespannt, den ich noch nicht kenne....


----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ich sage es euch doch immer: ihr könnt doch nicht mit "Partieschuhen" auf eine Alpentour! Für 100-150 Eu kriegst du doch schon ordentliche Treter. Ist ja nicht mehr so wie früher, als du bei "Antonio Rada" 300 Eu hinlegen musstest....
> Würde mich nerven. In so Schühchen hast du doch beim Laufen keiner
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Shimano-Treter sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die tausche ich nach vielen Jahren, wenn die Sohle zu sehr abgelaufen ist und ich nur noch auf Metall stehe. Kaputt gegangen sind mir die noch nie.

Ja, die Lignin Seen waren super. Das Wetter hat dabei aber auch eine entscheidende Rolle gespielt. Du hattest Bilder, wo es etwas ungemütlich aussah. Diese Etappe gibt der ganzen Tour überhaupt erst das nötige Etwas, also die alpine Abwechslung. So richtig geil wird sie, wenn man am Ende nicht die Straße nach Colmars runter rollt, sondern tatsächlich noch den Col de Champs und einen Trail nach Entraunes dran hängt. 

Und mal ehrlich. So viel Abwechslung in der Landschaft und bei den Farben der Böden hat man in den Schotterwüsten am Hauptkamm in 3.000 m Höhe nicht. Noch dazu ist praktisch alles fahrbar. Wie hat stuntzi mal gesagt: egal welches Stricherl in der Karte, es kann nur gut werden.


----------



## maxs87 (11. August 2022)

Wie sind so die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten auf euren Tourstopps? Gibt es immer nur eine kleine Herberge oder könnte man auch eine größere Gruppe unterbringen? Zu 2. ist man da natürlich immer flexibler.

Hast du für einen Start in Gap auch so etwas wie einen Track ausgearbeitet? Quasi der Prolog zu deiner Tour durch die Haute Provence?  Oder ist das weniger empfehlenswert - einen Tag mehr braucht man dann halt, aber sonst?

Danke dir fürs Mitnehmen. Lese deinen Bericht zu Slowenien parallel - wollen auch einmal einen Cross ans Meer machen und ich bin noch am Überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2022)

@maxs87 
Wir hatten 2x Übernachtung in einer Gîte. Da gibt es schon genug Platz für eine größere Gruppe.
Der Rest waren Unterkünfte von booking.com.

Die Slovenientour war landschaftlich auch große Klasse und ähnlich abwechslungsreich (alpin bis lieblich) wie die Provence. Nur mit nennenswerten Trails kann die Strecke leider nicht aufwarten.


----------



## maxs87 (11. August 2022)

Eben wegen der Trails tendiere ich eher zu der Haute Provence. Dagegen steht eben die längere Anreise. Die Rückreise zum Startpunkt ist wahrscheinlich mit dem Mietwagen leichter?


----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Eben wegen der Trails tendiere ich eher zu der Haute Provence. Dagegen steht eben die längere Anreise. Die Rückreise zum Startpunkt ist wahrscheinlich mit dem Mietwagen leichter?


Ich finde shutteln leichter. Günstiger ist es auch. Wobei man vorher schon ein bisschen nervös ist, dass da auch wirklich jemand kommt. Aber auch mit dem Mietwagen muss natürlich alles rund laufen. 

Bei mir war das Problem, dass ich beide Male den Wagen sonntags in Gap abgeben musste, und da ist die Station geschlossen. Beim ersten Mal gab es eine Box im Bahnhof dafür. Die Info bekam ich bereits in Nizza. Die Box habe ich dennoch lange gesucht. Beim zweiten Mal hatte ich beim Abholen des Wagens keine Info bekommen (ich dachte es läuft wie beim letzten Mal). Aber es gab die Box nicht mehr.  Da habe ich fast noch länger gesucht und den Schlüssel dann mit ungutem Gefühl am Bahnhofsschalter abgegeben. Ohne einen Beleg oder irgendwas. Hat aber geklappt. Montags hat sich die Autovermietung bereits für die Rückgabe des Wagens bedankt.
Also: Wenn man das so machen möchte, dann am besten nicht am Wochenende zurück fahren. Das ist sicher unkomplizierter. 
Wir hätten den Wagen übrigens 24h (also bis Montag) behalten können. Da wäre sogar noch ein Zwischenstopp mit Übernachtung möglich gewesen. St. Andres les Alpes bietet sich da zum Beispiel an, wegen des schönen Sees. Wir mussten aber sonntags heim.


----------



## maxs87 (11. August 2022)

In der Ecke unten in Frankreich kennt keiner ein Shuttleanbieter, der einen wieder zurück nach Gap fährt? 

Ihr seid also dieses Mal in Menton angekommen, dann am nächsten Tag mit m Rad nach Nizza zum Mietwagen. Mit dem zusammen dann erstmal euer Auto geholt am Startpunkt und dann in Gap Mietwagen abgeben? 

Vielleicht machen wir die Runde am Anfang September.  Oder in den Pfingstferien 2023..


----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Ihr seid also dieses Mal in Menton angekommen, dann am nächsten Tag mit m Rad nach Nizza zum Mietwagen.


Fast richtig. Von Menton nach Nizza aber Zug. Bin am Handy sogar von Monaco begrüßt worden. Mit Rad bist du da ja einen Tag unterwegs.

Einen Vorschlag für eine zusätzliche Startetappe habe ich übrigens nicht. Aber die Gorges de la Blanche kann man sich gut mit dem Rad geben.


----------



## McNulty (11. August 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> In der Ecke unten in Frankreich kennt keiner ein Shuttleanbieter


Stuntzi hat damals (ist ja schon ein bisschen her) den Vorschlag gemacht, von Marseille den Bus nach Digne des Bain zu nehmen. Wenn der dahin fährt, gibt es sicher auch einen nach Gap (?)


----------



## maxs87 (11. August 2022)

Schau ich mal, was im Internet zu finden ist. Allerdings auch wieder die Frage, mit wie viel Leuten das dann gehen würde.


----------



## baraber (11. August 2022)

Die Ecke würde mich auch noch sehr reizen !!
Den Endpunt Nizza hatte ich schon öfters.
Das hat mit Rückflug immer super geklappt.
Hat sich bei den Transportbedingungen für Bikes 
Mittlerweile ( 4 Jahre her ) irgendwas geändert ??
Bis dahin ging's immer problemlos ( auch keine 
Schäden oder so ) auf diese Weise.:


----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2022)

*Mittwoch, 06. Juli 2022
Tag 4: Ausruhtag*
Saint Martin d'Entraunes - Châteauneuf d'Entraunes - Guillaumes - Péoune - Valberg Streckenbeschreibung
_Start: 09:15 Uhr - Stop: 15:30 Uhr - Kilometer: 40 km - Höhenmeter: +1250 hm / -850 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1680 m - Schnitt: 10,2 km/h - Fahrzeit: 3:50 h_

Der Morgen beschert uns ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art. Das Bett war es dieses Mal nicht. Wir hatten tatsächlich jeder eines für sich 
Nein. Wir haben bereits am Abend das Frühstück dazugebucht und bezahlt. Doch als wir nun in den Frühstücksraum kommen, ist niemand dort. Alles verlassen. Es steht ein gefüllter Brotkorb mit etwas Marmelade herum, mit der Bitte nur ein Brötchen und ein Croissant pro Person zu nehmen.
Mit schwant Übles. Selbstbedienung. Das ist an sich kein Unglück, wenn es gut vorbereitet wurde.
In diesem Fall ist das nicht so. In der Kaffeemaschine ist zwar Pulver, aber Wasser müssen wir erst mühselig herbeischaffen. Daneben steht ein fast leerer Beutel Milch. Sonst gibt es einfach nichts. Ein derart katastrophales Frühstück hatte ich in 25 Jahren noch nicht.
Schade, denn sowohl die Unterkunft als auch der Ort sind eigentlich Klasse. Also besser kein Frühstück und unterwegs was besorgen.

Kopfschüttelnd verlassen wir den Ort, der im Hintergrund vom Roche Grande überragt wird und folgen der Var, die ungewöhnlich viel Wasser führt. Woher auch immer.







Damit haben wir den Routenplan für heute kurzfristig verworfen. Ich wollte zum Col des Trente Souches. Wegen Dirks kaputtem Schuh sparen wir uns diese Schiebemeter aber. Und nach zwei anstrengenden Tagen ist auch tatsächlich mal etwas Entspannung nötig.

Bei Villeneuve d'Entraunes (950 m) biegen wir dann aber noch mal ab und kurbeln 300 hm nach Châteauneuf d'Entraunes (1290 m), um wenigstens die Terres Grises zu sehen. Sehr skuril, was die Natur hier fabriziert hat.






Außerdem ist Châteauneuf d'Entraunes wirklich ein hübsches Nest.






Die Abfahrt soll laut stuntzi auch erstklassig sein.






Und diesmal stimme ich dem voll zu.






Durch abermals bizarre Landschaft surfen wir wieder der Var entgegen.






Nur am Ende wird es etwas knackiger. Mehr als S2 ist aber auch das nicht.






In schönen Örtchen Guillaumes (790 m) ist dann Mittag angesagt.






Frisch betankt verlassen wir das Tal der Var und starten den Aufstieg nach Valberg. Die Straße ist kaum befahren.






Die Hitze hat um die Mittagszeit gerade wieder den Höhepunkt erreicht.
Unter dem Helm tragen wir deshalb fast immer ein nasses Kopftuch, damit die Rübe nicht überhitzt.
Ewig hilft auch das nicht, und so bin ich froh, als wir Péoune (1170 m) erreichen ...






... und frische Kühlung bekommen.






Ich mag den Brunnen gar nicht mehr verlassen, doch die Pflicht ruft.
Raus aus Péoune und ab auf die Straße.






Der weitere Aufstieg auf der wundervoll geschlungenen Straße ist nun leider nicht mehr so ruhig. Anscheinend haben auch die Motorradfahrer ihre Mittagspausen beendet. Durch die vielen Serpentinen hört und sieht man sie meist schon frühzeitig

In Valberg (1680 m) ist auch einiges los. Scheint selbst im Sommer ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel zu sein. Und zu unserer Freude gibt es auch zahlreiche Sport- und Fahrradgeschäfte. Doch bald stellt sich Ernüchterung ein. Es wäre überhaupt kein Problem, einen kompletten Reisebus mit E-Bikes auszustatten, aber ein paar neue Radlschuhe ist anscheinend zu viel des Guten. Früher war alles besser? Wenigstens eine Rolle Klebeband können wir ergattern.

Dann beenden wir den Tag und checken im Hotel Chastellan ein.






Das war wirklich ein halber Ruhetag. Man darf die Hitze aber auch nicht unterschätzen. Die schlaucht unheimlich.

Morgen gibt es dann wieder volles Programm.

Höhenprofil Tag 4


----------



## p100473 (11. August 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> immer nur eine kleine Herberge oder könnte man auch eine größere Gruppe unterbringen?


Mit Gruppen immer reservieren. Hatte ich ja auch schon öfters gemacht. Z.B. "Colle St Michel"- die sind ja sonst logistisch und essensmäßig überhaupt nicht darauf eingestellt. Auch wenn die Provence bekannt ist, ist das quartiermäßig nicht so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (11. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> *Mittwoch, 06. Juli 2022
> Tag 4: Ausruhtag*
> Saint Martin d'Entraunes - Châteauneuf d'Entraunes - Guillaumes - Péoune - Valberg Streckenbeschreibung
> _Start: 09:15 Uhr - Stop: 15:30 Uhr - Kilometer: 40 km - Höhenmeter: +1250 hm / -850 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1680 m - Schnitt: 10,2 km/h - Fahrzeit: 3:50 h_
> ...


Entspricht eigtl dann am Ende auf deiner HP der Track dem geplanten oder dem tatsächlich gefahrenene Verlauf? Also z.B. bei dieser Etappe schreibst du ja, dass ihr eigtl woanders noch hoch wolltet, aber wegen den kaputten Schuhen umplanen musstet.


----------



## thomaximilian (11. August 2022)

Servus,
lese auch gerne mit, danke fürs berichten. Kenne die Ecke ein wenig, die Bilder machen Lust wieder hinzufahren.



Fubbes schrieb:


> Man darf die Hitze aber auch nicht unterschätzen. Die schlaucht unheimlich.


Höchster Respekt davor, ich wäre hoffnungslos eingegangen. Ich war Ende September dort, das war ideal. Freue mich auf die weiteren Etappen und hoffe, dass dramatische Wendungen ausbeiben


----------



## maxs87 (12. August 2022)

Auf unserem Alpencross dieses Jahr dachte ich auch, die Hitze schafft mich. Wie als ob man ein Leck iwo hätte. Die 1500hm zum Schlappiner Joch waren hart - ohne Brunnen und Bach nicht möglich.


----------



## Fubbes (12. August 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Höchster Respekt davor, ich wäre hoffnungslos eingegangen. Ich war Ende September dort, das war ideal. Freue mich auf die weiteren Etappen und hoffe, dass dramatische Wendungen ausbeiben


Man gewönt sich an die Hitze und kann sich auch etwas darauf einstellen. Dann werden es halt keine 2.000 hm sondern nur 1.500. Das Sommerwetter ist mir immer noch lieber, als mit Regen rechnen zu müssen.
Aber es war ja tatsächlich eher unbedacht von mir, dass wir uns auf diesen Zeitraum festgelegt hatten.


maxs87 schrieb:


> Entspricht eigtl dann am Ende auf deiner HP der Track dem geplanten oder dem tatsächlich gefahrenene Verlauf? Also z.B. bei dieser Etappe schreibst du ja, dass ihr eigtl woanders noch hoch wolltet, aber wegen den kaputten Schuhen umplanen musstet.


Das ist natürlich das Gefahrene. Der Plan besteht ja meist aus Tracks von anderen und ist sowieso nur ein Anhaltspunkt, der unterwegs nach Situation angepasst wird.
Hier sieht man Plan und Gefahrenes nebeneinander:





						alpen-biken: Kartenansicht
					






					alpen-biken.de


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2022)

Superklasse, Glückwunsch für den tollen Bericht und vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## dickerbert (13. August 2022)

Sehr schöne Bilder, @Fubbes . Weiterhin Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2022)

*Donnerstag, 07. Juli 2022
Tag 5: Der nächste lange Ta*g
Baisse Barrot - Collet de la Vigude - Gorges du Cians - Col de la Sinne - Ilonse - Valdeblore 
_Start: 08:45 Uhr - Stop: 18:45 Uhr - Kilometer: 60 km - Höhenmeter: +2200 hm / -2475 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1960 m - Schnitt: 8,8 km/h - Fahrzeit: 6:50 h_

Nach dem obligatorischen Supermarktbesuch verlassen wir Valberg (1680 m) ...






... und kreuzen das kleine Skigebiet.






Der Ort liegt schon ziemlich hoch für die Provence. Viel Luft für ein Skigebiet ist da dann nicht mehr.

Das Ziel für heute morgen sind die Roten Erden (Terre Rouge) am Dôme de Barrot.
In einer Senke verlassen wir die ausgebaute Piste und setzen den Weg auf einem unscheinbaren Pfad fort. Zunächst schiebend, später aber auch bequem fahrend.






Der Aufstieg endet an einem namelosen Pass (1960 m), wo von der roten Erde noch nicht viel zu sehen ist. Der Ausblick geht dafür bis zum Mittelmeer, das irgendwo hinten im Dunst unter den Wolken liegt.






Dann wollen wir mal runtertrailen.






Noch lässt sich das Wegelchen fahren.






Und rote Erde haben wir nun auch.






Aber der Spaß ist sehr begrenzt. Das Gelände hängt so schief, dass wir uns häufig neben den Rädern befinden.






Natürlich gibt es auch fahrbare Abschnitte. So richtiger Flow ist es aber nicht. Mehr oder weniger weglos versuchen wir beide hinunterzukommen.






Sieht schon toll aus mit diesen Farben. Wegen diesem Teil der Abfahrt muss man jedenfalls nicht her kommen.

Am Collet de la Vigude (1595 m) beginnt dann ein richtiger Weg und es rollt nun deutlich besser.






Auf diese Abfahrt hinunter in die Gorges du Cians bin ich sehr gespannt. Von stuntzi quasi als Holy Trail beworben.






Insgesamt gesehen schon geil die Abfahrt ...






... man muss aber Zeit mit bringen. Es dauert lange, sehr lange. Bis zum zum Talgrund wollen 1.000 hm vernichtet werden.
Und es ist steil, teilweise sehr steil. S2 bis S3. Schöne Flowstücke wechseln sich ab mit Steilstufen und wenigen Gegenanstiegen.

Die Franzosen haben da auch einen gewissen Humor, wenn der Pfad eine schwierige bis gefährliche Stelle überwindet.






Wir können nicht alles fahren. Irgendwann fragt man sich auch, wann das Tal wohl ein Ende hat. Mit Geduld kann man den Trail sicher bis unten zelebrieren, uns reicht es ab einem gewissen Punkt aber. Als wir nahe des Talgrundes auf eine Straße treffen, sparen wir uns die letzten Trailmeter. 
Hammer. Ganze 2 Stunden haben wir nun für diesen Pfad gebraucht. Alleine die Landschaft in dem komplett einsamen Tal war es wert. Der Weg fordert den Radler aber ganz ordentlich.

Nun stellt sich ein Problem dar. Wo gibt es Wasser? Wir stehen im Nichts. Nur die kleine Straße. Ohne Wasser in diesem Hitzekessel wird sehr unangenehm werden. Allerdings, ein Haus steht da ja schon. Vielleicht können wir dort nach etwas Wasser fragen.

Das müssen wir aber gar nicht. Die Einfahrt ist offen und wir übersehen einfach mal das Schild, dass es sich um Privatgelände handelt, denn ich sehe am Haus einen Gartenschlauch an einem Wasserhahn.
Wir machen alles mit Wasser voll, was geht. Lange reichen wird das sowieso nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2022)

Da unten ist das Haus noch mal zu sehen. Ich könnte ja eine Flasche Wein hinschicken, zum Dank ...






... ansonsten sehen wir von der Gorges du Cians eigentlich nix. Die Schlucht wäre wohl noch ein Stück talaufwärts. Wir kreuzen hier nur, und orientieren uns weiter nach Osten zum Col de la Sinne.

Schön ist es aber auch hier.






Und die Straßenbaukünste sind ebenfalls sehr ansprechend. Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit im Sandkasten.






Die Straße ist sowieso von der besonders angenehmen Sorte. Scheint eine absolute Nebenstrecke zu sein. Ich glaube, wir haben zwei Autos gesehen.

Der nächste Stopp ist in Pierlas (1070 m).






Dort ist die Wassersuche einfacher. Es gibt sogar eine Gîte, die uns mal was anderes serviert, als Brunnenwasser. Wir hätten besser auch was gegessen, aber der Rucksack ist ja noch voll.






Die Pause war auch nötig, weil mein Vorderrad akuten Druckabfall meldet. Der Versuch, das Loch ausfindig zu machen scheitert. Es zischt überall. Nachdem ich wenigstens drei Löcher identifiziert habe, gebe ich dem Schlauch den letzten Segen.

Frisch beschlaucht verlassen wir den netten Ort ...






... und erreichen den Col de la Sinne (1438 m). Eher unspektakulär.

Interessanter wird es auf der Abfahrt. Dort liegt der Ort Ilonse (1190 m), ein ganz besonderes Kleinod.
Ich hatte sogar in Erwägung gezogen, hier zu übernachten, das hätte aber nicht gepasst.






Bis runter an die Tinée sind noch mal 700 hm zu absolvieren. Da wir bereits ziemlich geschafft sind, am besten so einfach wie möglich. Die Straße muss es allerdings nicht sein. Der Weg über Lou Pous sieht auch überschaubar aus und sollte etwas mehr Fahrspaß bieten.

Die Erwartung war dann leider zu hoch. Der Trail ist ein alter Maultierweg, teilweise vollgeschüttet mit fetten Steinen und teilweise uraltes Rüttelpflaster. Kann man machen (und fahren), der Spaß ist aber begrenzt. Ich bin froh, als wir dann doch die Straße erreichen und bis zur Tinéebrücke (430 m) runter rollen können.

So tief waren wir in dieser Woche noch nie, und bleiben es auch nicht. Das Tagesziel in Valdeblore Saint-Dalmas liegt wieder 900 Meter höher. Oha. Das wird wieder stramm. Leider ist die Straße nun deutlich stärker befahren. Aber es geht noch.

Bei der Auffahrt bedaure ich, dass wir kein richtiges Mittagessen hatte. Gerade an langen Tagen ist das einfach sinnvoller, als etwas Supermarktkost aus dem Rucksack. Ein kurzer Futterstopp in La Bolline hilft kurzzeitig aus dem tiefsten Loch, trotzdem bewältige ich die letzten Meter nach Saint-Dalmas (1300 m) bis zur Gîte les Marmottes wieder mal im Notbetrieb. Ich habe fertig. Genau wie Dirks zweiter Schuh, der im Laufe des Tages ebenfalls den Dienst quittiert hat.






Höhenprofil Tag 5


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2022)

*Freitag, 08. Juli 2022
Tag 6: Auf den Spuren der Tour de France*
Colmiane - Saint-Martin-Vésubie - Roquebillière - La-Bollène-Vésubie - Col de Turini
_Start: 09:00 Uhr - Stop: 16:00 Uhr - Kilometer: 40 km - Höhenmeter: +1325 hm / -1025 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1604 m - Schnitt: 9,8 km/h - Fahrzeit: 4:00 h_

Es gibt teilweise schon Komische Vorschriften. Wir durften in der Gîte unsere Rucksäcke nicht mit ins Zimmer nehmen, sondern musste praktisch den gesamten Inhalt in eine Plastikkiste kippen, die man dann mit nehmen darf. Da die Verständigung etwas rudimentär war, bleiben die Gründe im Dunkeln.

Wir starten gut erholt ...






... und legen die letzten Höhenmeter bis zum Colmiane (1500 m) zurück. Von hier würde der Track in der Höhe isohypsig nach Süden am Kamm verlaufen, bevor es runter ins Tal der Vesubie nach Lantosque geht. 

Wir sind uns einig, dass wir sowohl die kaputten Schuhe als auch unsere Kräfte heute etwas schonen und auf das Stück verzichten und direkt abfahren.
Immerhin gibt es runter nach Saint-Martin-Vésubie (950 m) einen schönen Weg abseits der Straße. Und durch die kleinen Provence-Dörfchen fahre ich sowieso gerne.






Der Wald gibt auch immer wieder ein paar Blicke frei.






Ganz unten wird es etwas schwieriger, aber auf einfachstem Level.






Dann stehen wir plötzlich etwas erschrocken vor einem riesigen Schuttfeld, wo eigentlich die Vesubie fließen sollte.






Ich erinnere mich an die Berichte über das Unwetter in den Seealpen vor ein paar Jahren. Hatte das gar nicht mehr so auf dem Schirm. Zeit zum Aufräumen war ja reichlich. Oder auch nicht?






Hauptsache der Verkehr läuft. Eine neue Straße und Brücke ist zumindest vorhanden.






Letztlich betrifft die Verwüstung aber nur die direkten Uferzonen. Wenn ich das mit dem Ahrtal vergleiche, das ist dort eine andere Größenordnung.
Dennoch, die Bagger wirken im Flussbett irgendwie verloren, wie Spielzeuge. Und es ist erschreckend, dass es hier auch Jahre nach dem Unwetter noch so chaotisch aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2022)

In Saint-Martin ist irgendein Festival. Wir plündern einen Supermarkt und machen an einem ruhigen Plätzchen ein zweites Frühstück.

Als wir den Ort verlassen, noch ein letzter Gaffer-Blick zurück ...






... dann rollen wir die Straße an der verunstalteten Vesubie hinunter. Der Versuch, über kleine Seitenstraßen weiter zu kommen, bringt eigentlich nur zusätzliche Höhenmeter.

In Roquebillière (600 m) entscheiden wir uns ziemlich früh für eine Mittagspause, denn für die 1.000 m zum Col de Turini brauche ich heute mal etwas mehr im Bauch. 
Nach einer halben Stunde ist die erste Küche dann geöffnet und wir sind erfolgreich.






Dann verlassen wir die Vesubie und queren am Hang nach La-Bollène-Vésubie (700 m).
Ein kleiner Vorteil der Routenänderung, der uns ein paar Höhenmeter spart.






Die Auffahrt zum Col de Turini (1604 m) scheint populär. Wir sind nicht die ersten.






Es ist aber auch ein tolles Sträßchen ..






.. was nicht darüber hinwegtäuscht, dass der Schweiß in Strömen fließt, und ohne Pausen gar nix geht.






Ziemlich früh erreichen wir das Ziel ...






... und chillen auf der Terasse.






Der Col de Turini passt nicht so richtig in die Provence. Die dichten Nadelbäume und der übrige Bewuchs, die ganze Stimmung, das wirkt alles sehr alpin. Ok, sind ja auch 1.600 Meter hoch hier. Aber das waren wir auch zuvor schon häufiger.

Wir haben mit unseren Übernachtungen eigentlich ein ganz gutes Händchen gehabt. Diese waren bis auf Digne alle jenseits der 1.000 Meter und damit sehr angenehm bei den Temperaturen. Trotzdem ist es nachmittags und auch abends noch so warm, dass man sehr gemütlich draußen sitzen kann. Das hat schon ziemlich viel von Urlaub.
Ganz anders als bei irgendwelchen Berghütten, wo es im Freien nach Sonnenuntergang eiskalt wird.

So genießen wir den letzten Sonnenuntergang in den Bergen der Provence. Der heutige Tag war erholsam.






Höhenprofil Tag 6


----------



## p100473 (14. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> durften in der Gîte unsere Rucksäcke nicht mit ins Zimmer nehmen, sondern musste praktisch den gesamten Inhalt in eine Plastikkiste kippen, die man dann mit nehmen darf. Da die Verständigung etwas rudimentär war, bleiben die Gründe im Dunkeln.


ich fahre schon seit Jahren nach Frankreich. Aber das habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Ich kann mir nur denken, dass die mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Dreck gemacht haben, den Wanderer/Biker nach Regen mit Dreck in den Zimmern hatten und das damit verhindern wollen. Es ist ja klar, dass du dein dreckigen Bike- oder Wanderschuhe unten abstellst und deine Schlappen o.ä. anziehst.
Wir hatten ein mal ein Erlebnis eines wolkenbruchartigen Regens über Stunden in der Provence. Als wir (Gruppe 10 Leute) viel zu spät an der Gite ankamen- es gab keinen Handy Empfang- hatte der Wirt überall unten im haus Planen ausgelegt. Dort konnten wir uns ausziehen, er hat alle Wäsche gleich (kostenfrei) gewaschen, wir konnten gleich in die Dusche und dann gab es kannenweise Tee vor dem Abendessen.
Der hat mitgedacht! Ich denke das hängt - wie so oft- von den Menschen ab.


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2022)

*Samstag, 09. Juli 2022
Tag 7: Genialer Zieleinlauf*
Peira Cava - Moulinet - Sospel - Col du Razet - Castellar - Menton
_Start: 08:30 Uhr - Stop: 15:00 Uhr - Kilometer: 54 km - Höhenmeter: +1000 hm / -2500 hm - Maximale Höhe: 1604 m - Schnitt: 11,6 km/h - Fahrzeit: 4:40 h_

Das Frühstück ist etwas dürftig. Allerdings hatte der Wirt bereits abends auf diese Tatsache hingewiesen, also können wir nicht meckern. Das ist sowieso ein komischer Kautz. Läuft den ganzen Tag mit Cowboy-Jacke und Hut herum - heißt wohl nicht ohne Grund Le Ranch.






Heute ist leider der letzte Tag. Bis zum Meer ist es nicht mehr weit. Kaum zu glauben hier oben. Man fühlt sich immer noch wie irgendwo mitten in den Alpen.

Für die Abfahrt queren wir ein Stück auf der Kammstraße bis zur Baisse de Peira Cava. Dann geht es runter.
Ziemlich abwechslungsreich führt ein Pfad von S0 bis S2 durch den teilweise ziemlich dunklen Wald. Das könnte praktisch auch zu Hause irgendwo sein. Genau wie dort sieht man außer Bäumen praktisch nix.






Bei Moulinet (785 m) erreichen wir die Straße. Und weil diese wie immer ziemlich schön ist, gibt es für die weitere Abfahrt ausnahmsweise mal Straße statt Trail.

Vorbei an der Notre-Dame de la Menour, die man hier im Forum schon auf einigen Bildern gesehen hat, ... 






... über tolle Serpentinen, die auch schon auf Bildern zu sehen waren, ...






... und Blicke zurück zum Kirchlein ...






... erreichen wir Sospel (350 m), ein etwas lebhafteres Dörfchen.






Sospel hat schon eine ziemliche Randlage hier im Süden von in Frankreich, die nur noch vom franzäsischen Teil des Roya-Tales etwas östlich getoppt wird. Rund herum nur Berge. Wer ins übrige Frankreich möchte, muss Höhenmeter schrubben.

Es gibt mal wieder Supermarktfrühstück und frischen Balast für den Rucksack.

Dann geht's hoch zur Baisse de Scuvion (1145 m). Noch mal ein ganz ordentlicher Anstieg so kurz vor Schluss. Ganz ungewöhnlich ist auch die Auffahrt auf Schotter. Das hatten wir das letzte Mal in der Ecke von Digne und dort nur kurz. Ist auch mal angenehm und hat mehr von Mountainbiken. Heiß ist es natürlich trotzdem.






Und wenn man ganz genau guckt, kann man nun auch das Meer sehen.






An der Baisse de Scuvion endet die Piste und wir machen Mittag.


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2022)

Dann ein kleiner Hüpfer zum Col du Razet (1025 m) und der nächste Trail kann beginnen.






Hier weiche ich ganz bewusst von stuntzi Route ab, da seine Schlussabfahrt für die Tonne war.
Und die Alternative ist äußerst ansprechend. Trail, Karrenweg, Piste, alles dabei.

Das Meer kommt dabei immer näher.






Aus der kleinen Scharte rechts der Bildmitte sind wir gekommen. Der Col Razet.






Ein waschechter Trail ist es im Moment zwar nicht mehr ...






... aber bei den Blicken braucht man das auch nicht unbedingt.






Einige Abschnitte sind nun so steil, dass es die aus anderen Ecken bekannten Betonabschnitte gibt, bei denen man die Bremsscheiben mal wieder richtig schön durchglühen kann.
Tut der bisher sehr schönen Abfahrt aber keinen Beinbruch an. Außerdem sind wir noch nicht unten.

Wir machen noch einen Abstecher nach Castellar (340 m), ...






... natürlich um Wasser zu suchen.

Der Dorfplatz ist auch schön schattig. Vielleicht nicht so, wie man das erwartet hätte.






Hinter Castellar gibt es dann die Trailfortsetzung. Flowig und mit dem Geruch des Meeres und der Pinien in der Nase.
Nur am Trailende gibt es einen ordentlichen Showstopper, wo wir das Rad ein paar Meter verblockt hinunter schieben müssen. Passt irgendwie gar nicht zum Rest, aber was soll's.

Ja, und dann ist die Gemütlichkeit erst mal dahin. Moderne Hindernisse müssen irgendwie überwunden werden.






Das Ziel ist nun auch deutlich zu erkennen.






Auf kleinen Geheimwegen ...






... hoppeln wir tatsächlich bis runter ins Ortzentrum von Menton ...






... und weiter zum Strand.






Eine Ankunft am Meer ist immer wieder ein tolles Gefühl.
Und ich muss auch sagen, dass diese Abfahrt vom Col Razet bis runter ans Meer einfach große Klasse ist.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wer Krawall mag, kann ja stuntzis Linie folgen.

Finisher. Das erste mal gemeinsam und ohne Hubschraubereinsatz. Echte Profis halt 






Dann mal wieder zur Pflicht.






Und der Pflicht nach der Pflicht: Finisheressen.






Damit endet die Tour. Schön war's.

Höhenprofil Tag 7


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2022)

Erst mal ein kleines Fazit.

Die Provence ist eine geniale Gegend. Vielleicht, weil es gerade nicht so alpin ist und damit Abwechslung in das Leben eines Alpencrosser bringt.
Viele, viele Trails, teils zu viele. Runter sind wir so gut wie nix anderes gefahren. Hoch ging es fast nur über Asphalt.
Die Franzosen sind wahre Straßenbaukünstler. Es macht einfach Spaß, die kleinen Sträßchen entlang zu fahren.
Die vielen kleinen Orte sind einfach schnuckelig.
Hitze, Hitze und nochmals Hitze. Die Etappen waren härter, als es die reinen Daten vermuten lassen.
Trinkwasser kann ein Problem werden. Die Wasserstellen aus der Openstreetmap waren oft nicht verfügbar. Mind. 1,5l mit nehmen, besser 2l. Durst leiden mussten wir zum Glück nicht.
Ich würde die Strecke genau so nochmal fahren! Vielleicht mit dem Col de Tronchet, wenn es nicht so heiß ist und das Schuhwerk hält.
Zwischendurch hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt, dass mir diese Route etwas besser gefallen hat, als meine andere, weil sie mehr Abwechslung bietet. Der Abschluss in Menton ist auch gemütlicher als in Nizza. Um die hohe Provence etwas großflächiger kennen zu lernen, muss man sowieso mindestens 2x hin.

Am Tag drauf steht dann noch die Rückfahrt an. Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, wie das gelaufen ist. Hier noch etwas ausführlicher:
Von Menton mit dem Regionalzug ganz easy nach Nizza zum Bahnhof. Dabei die exklusive Begrüßung des Mobilfunkanbieters von Monaco auf dem Telefon bewundern (von Monaco sieht man nix, der Zug fährt unterirdisch). In Nizza fix den Mietwagen abholen ...






... und über Landstraßen in weiniger als 3h zurück zum Start, Dabei kann man Teile der Tour (oder anderer Touren) noch mal Revue passieren lassen.
Wir kommen vorbei an den Seen von Saint-André-les-Alpes und landen auch noch mal in Digne, wo wir am bekannten Supermarkt etwas Verpflegung einladen. Über La Javie und Seyne-les-Alpes erreichen wir unser Auto. Räder und Gepäck umladen, und weiter mit zwei Fahrzeugen bis nach Gap.

Das Abgeben des Schlüssels ist dort am Wochenende wahrlich nicht einfach und hat uns viel Zeit gekostet. Wenn es also unbedingt am Wochenende sein muss, dann beim Abholen des Wagens fragen, wie die Schlüsselabgabe läuft. Wenn der Mitarbeiter das nicht weiß, die Abgabe am Bahnhofsschalter hat letztendlich funktioniert. Vielleicht ist das sogar der offizielle Weg.

Zum Schluss noch ein Hinweis für alle, denen die Sprache und die Verständigung Sorgen machen.
Französisch ist meist absolut klar und unmissverständlich.


----------



## Dan03 (15. August 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> ich fahre schon seit Jahren nach Frankreich. Aber das habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Ich kann mir nur denken, dass die mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Dreck gemacht haben, den Wanderer/Biker nach Regen mit Dreck in den Zimmern hatten und das damit verhindern wollen. Es ist ja klar, dass du dein dreckigen Bike- oder Wanderschuhe unten abstellst und deine Schlappen o.ä. anziehst.
> Wir hatten ein mal ein Erlebnis eines wolkenbruchartigen Regens über Stunden in der Provence. Als wir (Gruppe 10 Leute) viel zu spät an der Gite ankamen- es gab keinen Handy Empfang- hatte der Wirt überall unten im haus Planen ausgelegt. Dort konnten wir uns ausziehen, er hat alle Wäsche gleich (kostenfrei) gewaschen, wir konnten gleich in die Dusche und dann gab es kannenweise Tee vor dem Abendessen.
> Der hat mitgedacht! Ich denke das hängt - wie so oft- von den Menschen ab


Es geht um Bettwanzen die Gäste mitbringen.
Könnt ihr gern mal googlen, ist mittlerweile wieder ein großes Problem geworden.
Darum die Vorkehrungsmaßnahmen, dass der Rucksack entweder draußen bleibt oder alles in dichten Plastiktüten verpackt ins Zimmer darf.








						Bettwanzen auf Berghütten bekämpfen: Tipps für Hüttengäste
					

Bettwanzen bekämpfen und vorbeugen ➤ Tipps für Deine Hüttenübernachtung ✓ So schützt Du Dich vor Bettwanzenstichen ✓ Jetzt lesen!



					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anf (16. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Auf kleinen Geheimwegen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super. Vielen Dank für diesen klasse geschriebenen und bebilderten Bericht. Die Provence hat mir schon immer gut gefallen. Mit dem Rennrad habe ich vor leider viel zu vielen Jahren die tollen kleinen Sträßchen kennen und lieben gelernt. Ob Deine Strecken etwas für meine Mountainbike-Skills sind, weiß ich nicht. In Ligurien in diesem Jahr nur unweit von Deinem Zielort, fand ich es ein bisschen zu rau.

Seid Ihr in Menton die Treppe zum Hafen runter? Ist so ein breites ewig langes Ding. Müsste erlaubt sein. Jean Connery ist da bei "Never say never again" sogar mit dem Motorrad runter. 😉


----------



## Fubbes (16. August 2022)

Wir sind ein große Treppe runter, allerdings Schiebend. Ist ja doch einiges los dort.

PS: Ich habe mal die Karte in meine Signatur gepackt.


----------



## cschaeff (16. August 2022)

Danke für den schönen Bericht!

Da mich beim Radeln nichts so schlaucht wie große Hitze, wäre das vermutlich eher was für Anfang Juni oder Ende September?


----------



## rhnordpool (16. August 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Da mich beim Radeln nichts so schlaucht wie große Hitze, wäre das vermutlich eher was für Anfang Juni oder Ende September?


Eindeutig Anfang Juni mMn. Da blühts und gedeiht überall, Erdbeeren, Kirschen und Pfirsiche sind reif, Thymian und Rosmarin duften. Nur für Lavendel könnte es zu früh sein.
Wers braun mag, kann natürlich auch im September fahren.
Jedenfalls wars vor 40 Jahren so.   

Von mir auch vielen Dank für die schönen Eindrücke in ner Gegend, die ich damals mit Auto und Zelt 6 Wochen lang durchstreift habe. Gerade auch auf einigen dieser kleinen Sträßchen. 
Mein schönster Urlaub überhaupt, und ich hab schon einige schöne erlebt.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2022)

Der Bericht ist jetzt auch auf meiner Seite:





						alpen-biken: Die hohe Provence: Durch die Terres Noires nach Menton
					

Hohe Provence mit dem MTB: Bilder, Tagebuch, Routenbeschreibung.




					alpen-biken.de
				




Ich habe die Bilder nun wie im Forum in groß im Text. Ist ja in Zeiten von Mobilgeräten die bevorzugte Variante. Einen Foto-Slider gibt es (noch) nicht. Aber so eine Webseite ist sowieso immer unfertig.


----------

